# Dogs travelling in the boots of saloon cars.



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Something that I never, ever saw on the mainland was a dog travelling in the boot of a saloon car; yet I have seen it almost daily since moving over here - I was shocked the first time and must admit that I'm still not comfortable with it for many reasons . Last night at training a car pulled up; I assumed that they didn't have a dog as I couldn't see one in the car - the boot was opened and a boxer was lifted out!

It's something I'd never consider doing - does anyone here do it or know someone that does?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow. I would never, ever do that unless she needed emergency vet care and it was the only car available???


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

*meep*

So not comfortable with the idea of dogs in the boot of a saloon car, I think I would find it hard to not say anything. On the back seat in a saloon or nowhere!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah I see it all the time too. The worst is when you see small dogs on the boot shelf thing- obviously completely unsecured. 

I'll never forget reading about a story from someone on here who saw an accident where the dog - I think it was a JRT was flung through the windscreen. It has really stuck with me so I never travel without Henri being properly secured. I also ensure he never travels in the front where there is a possibility of the airbags inflating.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

jenniferx said:


> Yeah I see it all the time too. The worst is when you see small dogs on the boot shelf thing- obviously completely unsecured.
> 
> I'll never forget reading about a story from someone on here who saw an accident where the dog - I think it was a JRT was flung through the windscreen. It has really stuck with me so I never travel without Henri being properly secured. I also ensure he never travels in the front where there is a possibility of the airbags inflating.


I saw a yorkie on the dashboard once; had assumed it was a toy until the car stopped . I wonder if it's peculiar to NI - the boot thing - or I just never saw it where I used to live?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

The first thing that springs to mind is that the dog could easily be poisoned by exhaust fumes. That is where they go, in the boot. The other major danger is another vehicle going into the back of you. The boot would be crushed and so would the dog. I have to say that this also applies to a hatch back which is designed to collapse if it is hit from behind.

But it does remind me of something I found hilarious. I was waiting for a pupil outside one of the sixth form colleges in Cambridge when this Peugeot 106 pulled up, very small car. Out of this car climbed six very tall, very well built young men, and while I was wondering how the hell they squeezed six of them into it, one of them opened the boot and another one got out of there!

Very dangerous, but oh so funny.


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm neurotic & so overprotective its unreal.. My dogs sit on the back seat with me or my sister / brother, they have car harnesses etc, our boot is tiny but even if it was big my dog wouldn't be going in it x


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I have no real problem with it tbh. 

Pippa lies down in the car so I don't really see the problem. It is no different from being in a dog walkers van for instance. 

Oh and she also goes in the boot - estate.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

dandogman said:


> I have no real problem with it tbh.
> 
> Pippa lies down in the car so I don't really see the problem. It is no different from being in a dog walkers van for instance.
> 
> Oh and she also goes in the boot - estate.


I don't know how you can think it is no different from a dog walkers van. There aren't any exhaust fumes coming in for a start and a van is designed to withstand a hit from behind, as is an estate car.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

dandogman said:


> I have no real problem with it tbh.
> 
> Pippa lies down in the car so I don't really see the problem. It is no different from being in a dog walkers van for instance.
> 
> Oh and she also goes in the boot - estate.


Kilo goes in the back of our estate and lies down too. I see the boot of a saloon car as being very different to that and a crate in a dog walkers van TBH - at least the dogs can stand up, turn around, have some fresh air and daylight, never mind what may happen in an accident.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't know how you can think it is no different from a dog walkers van. There aren't any exhaust fumes coming in for a start and a van is designed to withstand a hit from behind, as is an estate car.


I fail to see how any exhaust fumes come in.

I meant as in dark and in a small space. Especially if the dog was small. I know that it is quite a popular viewpoint that rabbits like to be transported in darkness as it reduces stress apparently.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Kilo goes in the back of our estate and lies down too. I see the boot of a saloon car as being very different to that and a crate in a dog walkers van TBH - at least the dogs can stand up, turn around, have some fresh air and daylight, never mind what may happen in an accident.


I agree with you about the fresh air. It would get hot in there actually thinking about it!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Wow! NO!

I would never have even entertained the idea and have never seen it either.

I would think it would be very claustrophobic and hot in there, I sure as hell wouldn't want to be put in the boot of a saloon car!

Mine travel in the boot of our hatchback/estate car... I do worry about what my happen if someone went in to the back of me (nearly happened the other day) but at least they are comfortable, they can see me, they can see out, and I nearly always have the back windows down when the dogs are in the car cos they're a pair of immense heat producers!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow that is shocking 
it is not something I have ever seen or I guess even realised happened

wow

weird


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Dear lord! I hadn't ever even considered people would do that!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Seen it once over here- a man pulled up at the vets, and the vet went out treated the dog , the boot went back down and off they went


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

dandogman said:


> I fail to see how any exhaust fumes come in.
> 
> I meant as in dark and in a small space. Especially if the dog was small. I know that it is quite a popular viewpoint that rabbits like to be transported in darkness as it reduces stress apparently.


Just think how close the exhaust pipe is to the crack in the boot lid. Exhaust fumes will get through that crack and they have nowhere else to go; no windows, no space in which to circulate.

Hardly the same as shoving a blanket over a rabbit hutch.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

yes I have seen it, I also know of someone who forgot the dog was in there ... arseholes !!!!


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

I dont have a problem with it, not everyone is going to have the best car for the dog. Aslong as the dog is not stressed and is comfortable then its fine IMO.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Obviously I realise that boots aren't airtight but surely there must be a limit as to how much fresh air can circulate in there? I know how hot and stuffy my car gets with the dogs in with the windows up and that's with the whole of the car open to them. I can't imagine how airless and hot it would get if they were shut in the boot of a saloon


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

GermanShepardOwner said:


> I dont have a problem with it, not everyone is going to have the best car for the dog. Aslong as the dog is not stressed and is comfortable then its fine IMO.


So would you be just as happy letting your child travel in the boot of the car, provided it was well strapped in. Perhaps a young baby in a carry cot? A dog will fit in somewhere in almost any car unless you have a giant breed; there is no excuse for putting him in the boot.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Oddly enough, this video was just posted on another forum earlier
little dog trapped in A BMW trunk ... Who did that? - YouTube

Spencer travels in the back of our estate but there's no way I'd put him in the boot of a regular car. Would anyone even think to check the boot for animals if there were an accident?


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> So would you be just as happy letting your child travel in the boot of the car, provided it was well strapped in. Perhaps a young baby in a carry cot? A dog will fit in somewhere in almost any car unless you have a giant breed; there is no excuse for putting him in the boot.


My dogs are not babies, i know alot of people think their dogs are but they are not, my dogs go in the boot, not on the seats.

I do not have a saloon car but know people who do, and they go in the boot and are fine.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

GermanShepardOwner said:


> My dogs are not babies, i know alot of people think their dogs are but they are not, my dogs go in the boot, not on the seats.
> 
> I do not have a saloon car but know people who do, and they go in the boot and are fine.


They may not be babies, but they still need the same amount of comfort and safety precautions. It is not a matter of whether you treat them like children or think of them like children. They are living, breathing creatures. I wouldn't even leave a mouse in the boot in case it suffocated or was uncomfortable.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> They may not be babies, but they still need the same amount of comfort and safety precautions. It is not a matter of whether you treat them like children or think of them like children. They are living, breathing creatures. I wouldn't even leave a mouse in the boot in case it suffocated or was uncomfortable.


There are many things that could potentially cause harm to our pets, but IMO having them in the boot is not a big deal and never has been. It is very unlikely they will suffocate, and most responsible owners will ensure the dog is ok and it is ventilated one way or another.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

well my dogs enjoy the car travel , being able to see things, getting excited when they realise where they are going ... not laying in darkness !!!


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I am so shocked someone would ever lock a dog in a car boot, this surely is cruelty to the dog, also have people ever thought what would happen to the dog if the car was hit on the back end?


----------



## Skoust (Feb 12, 2012)

I never thought people would do this  Doesn't sound nice at all, don't see why the couldn't go on the back seats at least!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

GermanShepardOwner said:


> There are many things that could potentially cause harm to our pets, but IMO having them in the boot is not a big deal and never has been. It is very unlikely they will suffocate, and most responsible owners will ensure the dog is ok and it is ventilated one way or another.


Very unlikely? No risk is worth taking. Dogs in the boot? Never!

They may be just animals but they deserve to be treated humanely!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

We purposely got an estate so that when we start a family we've got room for kids and dog without having to look for a more suitable car. Can't imagine locking a dog in the boot to travel, just seems so wrong


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

GermanShepardOwner said:


> There are many things that could potentially cause harm to our pets, but IMO having them in the boot is not a big deal and never has been. It is very unlikely they will suffocate, and most responsible owners will ensure the dog is ok and it is ventilated one way or another.


Unforuntly the world is plagued with a disease called stupidy which over rides alot of people common sense!

I would never ever put a living breathing animal in the trunk of a car hairless or furry! :incazzato:


----------



## Nukawin (Sep 12, 2012)

When I was alot younger, my dad used to transport our dogs in the back of a saloon car. 

Then when Sandy came along, we kinda figured she was too big to fit. We eventually ended up getting new cars, none of which were saloons, so there was no boot. 

Me and dad made a dog trailer, which we were very proud of. We used it for Sandy and Tucker alot. Lent it to a cousin and it ended up being stolen off his property!!

We went without a dog trailer for 2 years, having to use the back of the car for transporting the dogs. Just recently got another dog trailer tho! So it's all good


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Dont know if Im reading this right?

Do you mean boot as in enclosed boot? seperate from car interior? or boot as in back of hatchback car?

If its boot as in seperate to car interior that would be classed as extremely cruel, and I would imagine against the law


----------



## buttonmac (May 15, 2012)

Hi, just like kinjilabs,I'm confused too. Are some posters saying that a dog secured in a hatchback is as bad as saloon?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

Absolutely unacceptable for so many obvious reasons. I cannot imagine any breeder or rescue allowing a dog to go to someone who did that. FOR WHAT REASON?? You can get fantastic back seat covers that actually hammock across to the back of the front seats, which means all hair and mud, etc is easily lifted out, shaken and washed. I don't care what dog hair/mud is in the car. My car is there to get me and my animals, shopping, etc from point A to point B. I don't see it as a status symbol, or having to be perfectly turned out, as a reflection of myself, and see that as dodgy, psychologically.

How many people stand up to remind people at funerals, that the dead person was anal about their car being clean, IN AN ADMIRING TONE?

Being obsessed with a car looking spotless is the class equivalent of having plastic covers on the furniture.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

they mean a boot as shut the lid and thats it..no light..no fresh air..nothing


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow! I can't believe anyone who calls themselves a dog-lover or caring dog-owner could ever think that would be acceptable! It is, in my opinion, disgusting to be so concerned about your upholstery that you would lock another living being in a dark, airless space for any period of time. There are SO many better options no matter what car you have or how full of people it is.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

ok i'm confused.. i own an old rover 200... i take the parcel shelf off and my dog goes in the boot..

he settles well now in there...

he has daylight and vision if he stands up? i have no idea how my car is supposed to handle an impact but i hope and drive like i'm responsible for his and other road users lives.....

In an ideal world i'd afford a great car for my dogs... in the meantime i offer them a great lifestyle and home.....

Not sure about the actual premise of this thread, sorry dogless, how do you know how long/fraught the journeys of dogs in saloons are?

 I googled saloons just to see what it was all about... that's pretty much all the cars of folk i know that own dogs... their dogs live happy long lives to date????


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

househens said:


> Absolutely unacceptable for so many obvious reasons. I cannot imagine any breeder or rescue allowing a dog to go to someone who did that. FOR WHAT REASON?? You can get fantastic back seat covers that actually hammock across to the back of the front seats, which means all hair and mud, etc is easily lifted out, shaken and washed. I don't care what dog hair/mud is in the car. My car is there to get me and my animals, shopping, etc from point A to point B. I don't see it as a status symbol, or having to be perfectly turned out, as a reflection of myself, and see that as dodgy, psychologically.
> 
> How many people stand up to remind people at funerals, that the dead person was anal about their car being clean, IN AN ADMIRING TONE?
> 
> Being obsessed with a car looking spotless is the class equivalent of having plastic covers on the furniture.


p.s househens i don't give a shoosh about my car, it's crap

Ummmm what if they just took their dog for 5 mins to the woods? I am VERY confused about this, all cars to my knowledge you can remove the back shelf.. also if someone is taking their dog to somewhere not too far away to walk, what is the actual difference between that and a crate you use?????

At least they're bothering to take they're dog somewhere to walk??? no?

CONFUSED


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Google "saloon car" and click on images. In a saloon car the boot is not part of the internal space of the rest of the car - there is no parcel shelf to remove. It is dark, cramped, very close to the exhaust pipe and the air does not circulate properly - it is not somewhere a living creature should be confined, even for a short period.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Werehorse said:


> Google "saloon car" and click on images. In a saloon car the boot is not part of the internal space of the rest of the car - there is no parcel shelf to remove. It is dark, cramped, very close to the exhaust pipe and the air does not circulate properly - it is not somewhere a living creature should be confined, even for a short period.


Umm as said above i did google it.. got a host of all different cars.... definition 4 or 5 seats? looked at a few.. think many have removable parcel shelves- hence the confusion.

still no clearer... also even if parcel shelf not removable how long do you know dogs are transported in back oft here cars, or indeed wether or not it is a safe feeling for them or indeed enjoyable????
Just sayin'


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Also as we all drive in our cars with the vent illations/heating turned on.. we are breathing in and sucking in air that is from the traffic in front-hiya fumes, smoke, ..... it's just not obvious in certain circumstance .


But be under no illusions we are breathing in concentrated exhaust fumes in all kinds of traffic.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

My dad has a saloon type car and can't imagine travelling my dogs in that boot, he can at least fold the back seats which opens the space up. 

I did once see a family loading their estate up and they got the kids in, buggy in boot and the collie dog was left. I watched curious as to where the dog was going to go and it hopped into a tiny space next to the buggy under the parcel shelf, felt a bit sorry for it tucked up in the dark at risk of things sliding into it.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

The difference is between being in a big box or a little box with your own exhaled air and traffic fumes. I know which I'd prefer. If your are in the same air soace as the dog you can monitor that airspace and open a window if needs be. You can have no idea what the temperature and air quality is like in a seperate boot space and therefore have no control at all over the dog's comfort and safety.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

By boot in a saloon car, we are not talking about hatchbacks, or even estate cars? which I believe is called a station wagon, in Oz, etc. We are talking the old fashioned car with front and back seat, then a boot, like a box, at the back of the car, that you only access from a flatish access door, outside the car, and was designed for carrying luggage and spare wheel. It is designed for crumpling to protect the cabin, and is not kept cool by airconditioning or designed to carry living animals.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Werehorse said:


> The difference is between being in a big box or a little box with your own exhaled air and traffic fumes. I know which I'd prefer. If your are in the same air soace as the dog you can monitor that airspace and open a window if needs be. You can have no idea what the temperature and air quality is like in a seperate boot space and therefore have no control at all over the dog's comfort and safety.


Werehorse.... help please... i am still confused as the definition of cars you're talking about or the length of time dogs are travelling in the conditions you specify????


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

On a hot day, in a car, IN GENERAL, parked in sun, you can put your dog in heat stress in 5 MINUTES or less. With the dog in the boot, you can't even see if your dog is exhibiting signs of heat stress. The boot does NOT get access to the air conditioning, so whilst people will feel fine, their dog may well be dying. I can't believe someone would be more worried about their car's appearance than their dogs welfare.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

This kind of car.










ANY length of time would be unacceptable in my opinion. There is NO VENTILATION at all and IF there is it would only be to let fumes DIRECTLY from the end of the exhaust pipe in.

Is that clear enough.

How can anyone think this is a safe and comfortable place for an animal to travel?


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

househens said:


> On a hot day, in a car, IN GENERAL, parked in sun, can put your dog in heat stress. With the dog in the boot, you can't even see if your dog is exhibiting signs of heat stress. The boot does NOT get access to the air conditioning, so whilst people will feel fine, their dog may well be dying. I can't believe someone would be more worried about their car's appearance than their dogs welfare.


No one mentioned parking and leaving dogs... that is another thread... as is the sun........ and air conditioning?

Sorry if i'm coming off a bit confused but i know many people with many 'type' cars whose dogs jump in the boot (indeed it is the only agreeable safe space i would consider for my dog) for journeys- as a loved family member- to places.

I find this thread confusing at best, insulting at worst.

Geez o.

Surely as animal lovers everyone should be able to transport their animals based on the basics of common sense?

How can a casual observer understand how long /distressed a dog is ?

Particularly when observing in traffic?


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Also whether they are just driving to the park or not and the "at least they are taking them for a walk" arguement is completely irrelevant as there is space for the dog to travel on the back seat or even in a footwell, there is no NEED to put the dog into the boot space.

The only "need" for this is created by vanity over the appearance of the inside of the car.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Werehorse said:


> This kind of car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See above.... safe and comfortable? it's all relative- i wouldn't, my car isn't like that.. and if it was i'd seek a back seat set belt... but maybe needs must for some... is it more important to provide a home and train for travel... how often do people make journeys with their dog like this??

we just don't know.
it is good to mention but i think to judge outright on this is quite ridiculous... many people who own dogs don't even have the luxury of a dog let alone want to take it away with them for a walk


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Well I wouldn't put a loved family member in an airless, windowless, seperate boot compartment where I couldn't tell if they were distressed or not.

Air conditioning - that thing that cools the air down... in the main "living" space of the car... but doesn't affect the seperate boot space of the type of car being discussed.. even if it's not proper air con most cars have systems which circulate the air and bring in fresher air from outside so that the occupants of the car can get enough oxygen. These systems do not influence the air in the enclosed, and much smaller, boot space. That is why househens mentioning air con is relavant.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

The only "need" for this is created by vanity over the appearance of the inside of the car.[/QUOTE said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> There is also a need for safety. unless my dog was safely secured he is to big for a footwell and would be a riot when we first got him in the actual car... as i said we take off the parcel shelf... however he has had the full run of the parked car to familiarise himself and make him comfortable with it... bit rude claiming vanity on all car users... what if they have majority child seats etc...
> 
> open yourmind. dog lovers can see different points without all being wrong?


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Werehorse said:


> Well I wouldn't put a loved family member in an airless, windowless, seperate boot compartment where I couldn't tell if they were distressed or not.
> 
> *Air conditioning - that thing that cools the air down... in the main "living" space of the car... but doesn't affect the seperate boot space of the type of car being discussed.. even if it's not proper air con most cars have systems which circulate the air and bring in fresher air from outside so that the occupants of the car can get enough oxygen. * These systems do not influence the air in the enclosed, and much smaller, boot space. That is why househens mentioning air con is relavant.


I say air con as it is meant in today's context.
pedantic yes.
I own a 13 year old car... it bring in air, dirty , dirty air.

People wonder why asthma and allergies have risen.... look at the vents in your car, childs seats and the amount of exhaust the cars inhale into your own car during every journey.

I have no argument with you were horse except for the fact you assume every dog owner has the same expendibles as yourself to consider when they leave the house?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

If you stop your car to get petrol, on a hot summer day, and it is in sun, and you go in to pay, and there is a long queue, your car IS parked in the sun. If the dog is in your cabin, you can at least see if it is showing symptoms of heat stress, and so will others passing your car, who can alert you. How will you know, if you can't see the dog? Your cabin may feel cool, if you have air conditioning in the cabin, but that does not cool the boot area. It was designed to store LUGGAGE ie non living material. Your dog cannot sweat and can be dangerously overheated in 5 mins or less. What do you not follow? 

If you do not know the visual signs of a dog in heat stress, it is terrifying you are transporting a dog that way. I have to go away and do something :mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

househens said:


> If you stop your car to get petrol, on a hot summer day, and it is in sun, and you go in to pay, and there is a long queue, your car IS parked in the sun. If the dog is in your cabin, you can at least see if it is showing symptoms of heat stress, and so will others passing your car, who can alert you. How will you know, if you can't see the dog? Your cabin may feel cool, if you have air conditioning in the cabin, but that does not cool the boot area. It was designed to store LUGGAGE ie non living material. Your dog cannot sweat and can be dangerously overheated in 5 mins or less. What do you not follow?
> 
> If you do not know the visual signs of a dog in heat stress, it is terrifying you are transporting a dog that way. I have to go away and do something :mad2::mad2::mad2:


No i'm not. so calm it. again you are pre-judging people who you have seen carry dogs in that way. I do not. but again the same people who do that probably cannot even be bothered with many other dog basics.

Re read my posts house hens.

then again maybe they can, how do you know where they will be?

Reason is a requirement in many debates.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Then they should get a different car that has room for a dog. The boot space of a saloon car is an unacceptable option for travel.

It's not about opening my mind. Sometimes things are just plain wrong and cruel no matter how open your mind gets.

In a crate in the house the dog can BREATHE FRESH AIR, and be at a COMFORTABLE TEMPERATURE it's a bit bliddy different then being locked in a tiny enclosed metal box!

Dogs can be cheaply and easily safely secured on the back seat of any car with a harness that attaches to a seat belt. There is actually no excuse for putting a dog in a boot like that. Ever. For any length of time. It is not a space fit for animal travel. It is not a safe space.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Expendibles? Wasn't that a film?

A dog owner, whatever there "expendibles" are should have the dog's safety and comfort at heart. Anyone who puts their dog in a saloon boot prooves themselves by their actions (not by my assumptions) to be ignorant of what is safe and comfortable for the dog. And that is almost as bad as not caring at all.

But I'm not supprised given the amount of people I see about treating their dogs as a Thing instead of a Being. Just today I saw a bloke hitting his boxer with an extendable lead handle bit for not listening to him. So people who own dogs don't always care about their dogs. And I suppose that is ultimately why people would put their dog in the boot, because they don't have any empathy for it as another consciousness. Just throw the dog in the boot like any other piece of luggage and sod what happens to it in there.

It's really, really sad.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Werehorse said:


> Then they should get a different car that has room for a dog. The boot space of a saloon car is an unacceptable option for travel.
> 
> It's not about opening my mind. Sometimes things are just plain wrong and cruel no matter how open your mind gets.
> 
> ...


Fair point. I would consider different methods if my boot was enclosed, however it is not so it's all good, you need to consider tho how dogs are comfortable- individuals like different things- wee journeys, head out windown etc....

loving owners play to their dogs strengths regardless what people think.

TBH I crate trained my rescue, but never, ever locked that door on him. No matter how much air etc he could breathe, he is a family dog, that was his safe place but the house is his right as family... as is my right to decide where he should be in the car.... you just don't know where a dog feels safest in the car, it is a fractious experience and to judge so sweepingly is rather worrying.


----------



## buttonmac (May 15, 2012)

This discussion appears to be going in different directions. I believe an animal in a saloon boot is a horrible idea. However a hatchback/estate without the parcel self is not out of the ordinary in uk. My car is a hatchback - my large dog is harnessed in. Just last weekend we also bought a van to suit our new requiurements. None of our choices were due to car vanity. Our pup is way too heavy for the hammock between the front and back seats as suggested.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Julesky said:


> Fair point. I would consider different methods if my boot was enclosed, however it is not so it's all good, you need to consider tho how dogs are comfortable- individuals like different things- wee journeys, head out windown etc....
> 
> loving owners play to their dogs strengths regardless what people think.
> 
> TBH I crate trained my rescue, but never, ever locked that door on him. No matter how much air etc he could breathe, he is a family dog, that was his safe place but the house is his right as family... as is my right to decide where he should be in the car.... you just don't know where a dog feels safest in the car, it is a fractious experience and to judge so sweepingly is rather worrying.


Expendibles are important... as is each individual dog... you need to play to their strengths, some will love being up front, some in the boot, some in the back, some not at all and some in a dark space.... how can you judge unless you know there is blatant mistreatment of hours spent in car?????


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

OMG! This is utter nonsense! I'm not talking about the preferences of the dog as in it likes one food brand over another I'm talking about the dog not suffocating or cooking! Which I'm sure you must agree are the preferences of ALL dogs?

I'm going to bed - this is rediculous.

ETA - Having seen the "different direction" post by someone... I have only ever been talking about enclosed saloon boot spaces - hatchback boot spaces are not ideal but they are a different argument. I personally wouldn't use them but the dog is much less at risk as the only risk to them there is that posed by an accident.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Werehorse said:


> The only "need" for this is created by vanity over the appearance of the inside of the car.


Nothing wrong with taking a bit of pride in the appearance of your car! Breeze goes in the boot of my hatchback; hair aside she can't work out how to balance on the backseat even when harnessed in so is happier in the boot. If I needed to take both dogs Scooter would go on the (blanket covered) backseat in his harness and I'd hoover it out when we were back home and wipe off the nose smears. My parents have always had filthy cars and I'm determined to keep mine tidy!

(Sorry if that sounded ranty, hairy smelly dog-snotty cars genuinely make me shudder!).

But on topic, no, I would never transport a dog anywhere but on the backseat of a saloon car. Not remotely surprised that people do it though... think anyone wanting to put their dog in a saloon boot should have a go in there themselves first 

Not too sure where the "confusing" elements of this thread are....


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

oh for goodness sake... of course we're not taking about suffocating, i was actually just discussing 

a) what kind of car
b) are there any dogs who will only travel in seclusion?
c) how long do you know dogs are travelling in this way, you intimated earlier dog owners should get a new car? Not sure if this is on the re-homing questionnaire?
I thought of saloons initially as my own type car, knowing now the enclosed type i just wonder what drives people to use this as transport... it's called discussion

ETA: nose smears hahahahahahaha. Genuinely just interested as i feel cars aren't cheap... it shouldn't equate to a owners love how they travel.... bet most would first class them if possible but needs must so other people seeing them, unless hellish, have just no right


----------



## buttonmac (May 15, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

The law on transporting animals: (Taken from the RSPCA). I have highlighted the bit which ties in with this thread.



> Can I transport a dog in a car boot? Is there any legislation governing this?
> 
> We would certainly not recommend transporting a dog in this way.
> 
> ...


----------



## buttonmac (May 15, 2012)

Werehorse - I apologise then. I'd did not understand you were speaking about animals in the boot of a saloon only. If that is the case then I 100% agree with you that. its not an option. I just got a bit confused about the hatchback being added into earlier posts.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Exactly it is confusing.

what/when/why were people transporting in enclosed boots?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Something that I never, ever saw on the mainland was a dog travelling in the boot of a saloon car; yet I have seen it almost daily since moving over here - I was shocked the first time and must admit that I'm still not comfortable with it for many reasons . Last night at training a car pulled up; I assumed that they didn't have a dog as I couldn't see one in the car - the boot was opened and a boxer was lifted out!
> 
> It's something I'd never consider doing - does anyone here do it or know someone that does?


I'm not aware of anyone transporting a Dog in this way but I have seen Dogs been transported in the backs of open Pick-up trucks, which, if you ask me is just asking for trouble.

But not from me because I've learned not to interfere with with the ideals of someone else's life.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

I cannot believe someone is STILL bringing up hatchbacks, which have NOTHING to do with the conversation. I only came back, in the hope that werehorse had somehow gotten through. Can you not see the photo of the car?? It has a BOOT that we are referring to. Not estate, not hatchbacks. SALOON CAR BOOTS. I have never seen a BOOT with a parcel shelf. It sounds as tho you are talking about a hatchbeck.

Would you put your baby in it, if it was in a securely attached capsule, and if not, why not? You discuss, then we'll see what you are actually thinking.

Not being rude, but I can't be sure what you understand in the discussion, so I don't know how to explain, because this sort of decision could be life and death for your dog, and you seem to think it's a choice, like flavour of ice cream.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Really weird I'd say, sticking a dog in a small dark space when you have back seats it can sit on - there are such things as covers if they're worried about mud or hair or failing that just walk it to a location. I'd rather walk it from home than do that, even to my little guys. If a car shunts up the back what's going to happen to the dog then?

Horrible practice and should be illegal IMO! 

I've only got a Corsa but all back seats have been removed, the floor plywooded over to make it flat and a dog guard behind my front seats for extra safety. The dog wears a harness that's attached to the side were the seats were previously anchored and I still worry if it's good enough. I can only ever carry one passenger but the dogs have the entire back of the car and they deserve no less!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Dogs in the boot of saloon cars is completely unacceptable IMO. I wouldn't even DREAM of putting my dog, or any dog, in the boot. For ALL of the reasons already mentioned. I can't see how this could ever be ok. Maybe the people who think it's fine should try doing it themselves and see just how lovely and comfortable it is...



Zaros said:


> I'm not aware of anyone transporting a Dog in this way but I have seen Dogs been transported in the backs of open Pick-up trucks, which, if you ask me is just asking for trouble.


That's pretty common here in NZ. Taking your sheepdog down the paddock in the back of your ute is one thing, but driving at 100km/hr down the motorway is another. Definitely animal cruelty, but it doesn't seem to stop people


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

househens said:


> I cannot believe someone is STILL bringing up hatchbacks, which have NOTHING to do with the conversation. I only came back, in the hope that werehorse had somehow gotten through. Can you not see the photo of the car?? It has a BOOT that we are referring to. Not estate, not hatchbacks. SALOON CAR BOOTS. I have never seen a BOOT with a parcel shelf. It sounds as tho you are talking about a hatchbeck.
> 
> Would you put your baby in it, if it was in a securely attached capsule, and if not, why not? You discuss, then we'll see what you are actually thinking.
> 
> *Not being rude, but I can't be sure what you understand in the discussion, so I don't know how to explain, because this sort of decision could be life and death for your dog, and you seem to think it's a choice, like flavour of ice cream.*


If this is intimated at me.. then yes you're being rude. I have already said my dog is not in this type of car, i just wondered what circumstance made the owner take their dog out... flavour of ice cream chat is deeply, deeply insulting.

Please remember i am a member of this forum for a reason.

Rude.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Zaros, a lot of dogs were lost/injured or killed on the back of utes in Oz. Still are, but they are supposed to be tied up near the cabin, so they can't fly off or hang themselves if they fell over the side, tied or chained. 

A lot of utes now have 'dogboxes' made of steel, as many as 4 dog 'boxes' taking up the line along the back of the cabin window, for sheepdogs. Think of dog crates but steel with open grill doors, and with common walls. Some have extra shading, etc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

I wasn't being rude. Try reading in a different tone. It WASN'T clear you were talking about a hatchback. It reads like you were putting your dog in a saloon car boot, and thought it was a matter of preference. The only hint I got was a couple of references to a parcel shelf. I have never seen a boot with a parcel shelf, but then, I haven't even ridden in a saloon car for... 30 years? This was about saloon car boots, then someone, I don't think you, asked if this referred to hatchbacks and said they were confused. At no time did this START as a discussion of hatchbacks. That is why I asked you to discuss whether you would transport your baby in the boot, if securely set up, as you didn't seem to grasp the argument, and I chose to believe you were not imagining the same part of a car, as we were talking about. If your dog is in the back of the hatchback, with the parcel shelf removed, WHY is it DARK?


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

it's not dark.

it's open, intact we started off with a 'grill'

we have since removed in both cars... both have a parcel shelf.

now we have nothing other the training separating...

I originally was concerned about what a saloon was and the safety of a crash etc... 

but i do still consider the boot to be the safest place for my dog.

gies a break house hens.. it's a discussion not an argument


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

It appeared to me and I think, werehorse, that you were happily putting your dog in a SALOON car BOOT, which could have easily meant your dog died of heat stress, etc., so it was not a theoretical discussion, but certainly on my part, and I think, on werehorses part, a desperate attempt to stop you from putting your dog's life at risk. That is why I, and I think werehorse reacted so heatedly. Surely the fact that the boot did not get air conditioning, pointed to the fact that we couldn't be talking about any part of the passenger cabin?

I do feel tremendous relief that you are not transporting your dog in a saloon car boot. Now I'll get back to gardening.


----------



## Mrs White (Jul 18, 2011)

In February of last year I went to a Dogo Argentino show, a 6 hour round trip. In the other car was a huge, Dane-sized Dogo in the back of a hatchback. He could not move nor do I think the driver let him out at all

Unthinkable stuff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

I know a lady with an alpaca, who climbs in the back seat of her car, to go to the vet. He has travelled there, that way, since a baby, and is perfectly happy. lying down. He's a pet, and gets a HUGE reaction, looking out the window.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

No, I would never entertain the idea of transporting a dog this way unless of a medical emergency. I cannot see a reason why the dog wouldn't be able to go on the backseat with a harness instead, if the car doesn't have an appropriate boot for a dog.

We drive a landrover now, but before we had a merc C class and we had a special sheet which was like a scoop from the back heads rests to the front ad then had holes in for the seatbelt clippers to come through which we could attach their harnesses too. With this, very little dirt got actually into the car and the car looked very tidy from just taking the sheet out and shaking it out then hoovering the rest of the car once a week.


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

mine travels in the boot but i have an ESTATE car


wouldnt do it with a saloon


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Luckily i have never witnessed that.....i couldnt get my head around what you meant then, had to google 'saloon car' and then realised what sort of car you meant. How awful to be shut in there!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Dober I wrote about these 1/2 seat covers/1/2 hammocks, earlier. They are fantastic, for normal cars. (I have a van).

I think most of the problem arising in this, is 1/2 the population no longer recognises/ever learnt the term 'Saloon car'.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Julesky said:


> No one mentioned parking and leaving dogs... that is another thread... as is the sun........ and air conditioning?
> 
> Sorry if i'm coming off a bit confused but i know many people with many 'type' cars whose dogs jump in the boot (indeed it is the only agreeable safe space i would consider for my dog) for journeys- as a loved family member- to places.
> 
> ...


This whole thread seems to have got very confused - I wasn't talking about hatchbacks, coupes or estates, but saloon cars (separate boots from the main cabin of the car). It wasn't meant to be confusing and I certainly don't think that I worded it in an insulting way. If you have been either, then I apologise.

I haven't observed any of the dogs travelling this way in traffic - because I can't see them in traffic. The point being they are in the boot.

Although I am indeed just a casual observer I do talk to fellow dog walkers and people at training class so know why they have been in the boot (for a walk, class or the vet) and often how long for. I have no idea whether or not they are distressed or not but I have seen some reluctance to get in so I'm guessing they don't all love it. Some of the dogs are long....some are short - even I can tell that .


----------



## Dizzy Grace (May 2, 2012)

A surprisingly emotive subject. I was going to say I take it your talking about a proper saloon where the boot is a totally separate compartment, but that has already been answered now. 
I would definitely not put my dog in one, main reason there is no way you can adequately ventilate them. 
A normal boot is fine under most circumstances although we don't have a boot at all, so she travels in the main seats.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Dogless said:


> This whole thread seems to have got very confused - I wasn't talking about hatchbacks, coupes or estates, but saloon cars (separate boots from the main cabin of the car). It wasn't meant to be confusing and I certainly don't think that I worded it in an insulting way. If you have been either, then I apologise.
> 
> I haven't observed any of the dogs travelling this way in traffic - because I can't see them in traffic. The point being they are in the boot.
> 
> Although I am indeed just a casual observer I do talk to fellow dog walkers and people at training class so know why they have been in the boot (for a walk, class or the vet) and often how long for. I have no idea whether or not they are distressed or not but I have seen some reluctance to get in so I'm guessing they don't all love it. Some of the dogs are long....some are short - even I can tell that .


Hi Dogless,

Just was confused initially by your thread and some of the responses - not insulted by you

Think it was a bit confusing as when i googled saloon (don't know much about cars other than i drive a red one ;0) )a host of different type cars came up.. were horse put me right as to what type it was but then it all went a bit crazy...

Think my understanding was potentially skewed by a rather delicious bottle of red wine also (paying for it now)

I wouldn't transport a dog in a boot, although in days gone by i'm pretty sure more than 1 friend has been transported to the pub in such a fashion 

Right must dash, off to the beach in a bit ... popping dogbert in the boot of my car- where i can see him


----------



## Diesel the Crazy Dal (Jun 11, 2012)

Goodness, no i would never put my dogs in there, just as i wouldnt my children.

We had car issues with the dogs because i have a very beautiful, yet highly impractical RX-8 so we bought a discovery to take the dogs in (and to get them out in the snow).

I wonder if that owner had opened the boot and got a child out would they have had no reactions.


----------



## DogWalker1234 (Aug 28, 2012)

I could not imagine putting any living thing in the boot (separated from the main cabin) of a car, much less my dog.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Never would I allow any dog of mine to travel in the boot. I don't even like Holly in the back of my bellingo. She travels on the back seat on a harness.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Just had a flashback to a customer picking their dog up from kennels last year in a Mondeo. The boot was opened, Akita hopped in and clambered straight over the back seats (he didn't seem to have a harness for restraint but that's a whole different thread).I remember being shocked that he was putting the dog in there, then surprised that the boot wasn't a separate space when it was opened.

That was a hatchback with a parcel shelf & boot attached to the rest of the car but looked otherwise identical to the Mondeo saloon my dad used to have - same size, only difference was the boot arrangement. Not sure how many other cars have near-identical saloon and hatchback equivalents but surely that could prove confusing should saloon boot travel end up being outlawed? 
Could also be a consideration for anyone judging others' transportation of dogs.

I think I've seen all possible dog transportation methods via work - today someone turned up with their terrrier perched proudly on the parcel shelf 
Most dogs seem to travel in the boot of hatchbacks or estates without dog guards or harnesses.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Something that I never, ever saw on the mainland was a dog travelling in the boot of a saloon car; yet I have seen it almost daily since moving over here - I was shocked the first time and must admit that I'm still not comfortable with it for many reasons . Last night at training a car pulled up; I assumed that they didn't have a dog as I couldn't see one in the car - the boot was opened and a boxer was lifted out!
> 
> It's something I'd never consider doing - does anyone here do it or know someone that does?


I've seen it once - one of those massive posh style saloon cars...boot open, five jack russells hop out!!
Just seems wrong to me!


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

I wouldn't ... I imagine it would be like sticking a dog in a closed box/trunk for however long.

Did any of these people at least have the backseats down?? That would let in some light and fresh air. (Mind you, I still wouldn't do it even with the seats down)


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Spendy said:


> I wouldn't ... I imagine it would be like sticking a dog in a closed box/trunk for however long.
> 
> Did any of these people at least have the backseats down?? That would let in some light and fresh air. (Mind you, I still wouldn't do it even with the seats down)


No, backseats were up!


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Women should not be discussing cars. This is why the handbags have come out because you don't understand them. Forget about saloons and start talking about salons instead which is probably where you are all posting from anyway. No death threats please.


----------



## mummyschnauzer (Sep 30, 2008)

I personally wouldn't do it, Alfie has his clix on and restrained in the back seat. I have seen LARGE dogs in saloon cars with the parcel shelf removed.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I just want to say that people are getting really passionate about this when most people wouldn't bat an eyelid if someone put their dog on the back or front seats with no harness or restraint. 

In my opinion it is SO much less dangerous for a dog to be in the back of a saloon, than loose on the back seat!


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

dandogman said:


> I just want to say that people are getting really passionate about this when most people wouldn't bat an eyelid if someone put their dog on the back or front seats with no harness or restraint.
> 
> In my opinion it is SO much less dangerous for a dog to be in the back of a saloon, than loose on the back seat!


Because putting a dog in a boot of a saloon is exposing the dog to an element of suffering covered by 2 acts of parliament.

The exposure to carbon monoxide etc, while in the boot of a saloon is extremely high.

Restraining a dog is not covered by law, that is what makes that different. The restraining of a dog while in a car is only covered by the Highway Code, which is...surprise surprise...not law.

The only part the Highway Code plays in any action that follows an incident is as evidence.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Just back in from a wonderful walk at the beach.. on the way there and back (bout 1 hour each way) I made a concerted effort to try to see where other drivers had their dogs...

6 in boot of hatchback type saloon.
1 in harness in back seat.
1 on dashboard (seriously) in slow moving traffic.. was little chi cross thingy- thought for a second it was a plush toy!

I have considered the seatbelt harness, but i just assumed he has more space in the boot to lie out and feel secure cause it's more enclosed, he has his duvet for comfort too. Plus i can watch him bobbing his head up for a nosey in the rearview mirror or indeed see when he settles for a nap.

Something to consider for the future but for now (and not for any vain reasons- my car is like a small sandcastle/bin at the moment) he'll be staying in the boot, he's happy there and settles well.


ETA: Told my husband about this thread and he spent the entire journey there and back pointing out the type of saloon dogless and werehorse were talking about... every 2 minutes... ha lesson learned!


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Julesky said:


> Just back in from a wonderful walk at the beach.. on the way there and back (bout 1 hour each way) I made a concerted effort to try to see where other drivers had their dogs...
> 
> 6 in boot of *hatchback type saloon*.
> 1 in harness in back seat.
> ...


You can't get "hatchback type saloons". They are 2 different types of cars. 

It's like saying "I live in a 3 storey bedsit".


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought the only live things transported in the boot's of saloons were kidnap victims in hollywood films.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

mummyschnauzer said:


> I personally wouldn't do it, Alfie has his clix on and restrained in the back seat. I have seen LARGE dogs in saloon cars with the parcel shelf removed.!!!!!!!!!!


no 

saloon cars DO NOT have parcel shelfs!!!
Thats a hatchback. :yesnod:


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Attack Mode said:


> You can't get "hatchback type saloons". They are 2 different types of cars.
> 
> It's like saying "I live in a 3 storey bedsit".


pahahahahahaha thanks Attack Mode... just when i thought i was getting to grips with this whole car business 

Thread fail from me...

I'll stick to 'big cars/wee cars' that's about the sum total of my knowledge


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Julesky said:


> pahahahahahaha thanks Attack Mode... just when i thought i was getting to grips with this whole car business
> 
> Thread fail from me...
> 
> I'll stick to 'big cars/wee cars' that's about the sum total of my knowledge


Easy way to tell the difference:

If you open the boot and the rear window moves with it...it's a hatchback.
If you open the boot and the rear window doesn't move...it's a saloon.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

So, I was soberly arguing with a full bottle of red wine last night? No wonder I wasn't winning - I probably should have got some gin down me and seen what happened then. 

Something I need to respond to. There is nothing intrinsically wrong with wanting a nice clean car. BUT there is something wrong with maintaining a nice clean car at the expense of another living creature's comfort and safety, especially when there are so many ways of keeping the seats clean without resorting to sticking a dog in an enclosed boot space.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Werehorse said:


> So, I was soberly arguing with a full bottle of red wine last night? No wonder I wasn't winning - I probably should have got some gin down me and seen what happened then.
> 
> Something I need to respond to. There is nothing intrinsically wrong with wanting a nice clean car. BUT there is something wrong with maintaining a nice clean car at the expense of another living creature's comfort and safety, especially when there are so many ways of keeping the seats clean without resorting to sticking a dog in an enclosed boot space.


There may have been some whisky too... hell mend me Singing:Singing:


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> yes I have seen it, I also know of someone who forgot the dog was in there ... arseholes !!!!


I know someone who put a sheep in the boot of his car and found its corpse several days later 



Zaros said:


> I'm not aware of anyone transporting a Dog in this way but I have seen Dogs been transported in the backs of open Pick-up trucks, which, if you ask me is just asking for trouble.
> 
> But not from me because I've learned not to interfere with with the ideals of someone else's life.


I have seen that a few times round here. I dont like it but the dogs seem to.



Spendy said:


> I wouldn't ... I imagine it would be like sticking a dog in a closed box/trunk for however long.
> 
> Did any of these people at least have the backseats down?? That would let in some light and fresh air. (Mind you, I still wouldn't do it even with the seats down)


erm, if it is a saloon car the boot is TOTALLY separate from the rest of the car. You could put seats down till you were blue in the face (not that they go down in saloons so you would break your car) but it would not let any air or light into the boot.

I think there is a distinct language barrier here. Most cars nowadays are hatchbacks or estates but us older ones will remember when most cars were saloons or estates. Hatchbacks did not exist. Parcel shelves did not exist. And there are still saloon cars around. If you put your dog in the boot of one of them it will have no light and very little air and you will not be able to see or hear it.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll be honest, I couldn't tell a saloon from a hatchback or estate  so I wouldn't know what problems there is from it. 

I just asked my dad what car he has and it is a hatchback, and the dogs travel in that no problems. I also asked him what car OH has, and that is a hatchback too, and the dogs travel in that (they travel in OHs car more than my parents). 

I also don't worry too much about a car backing into us... of course it is possible, but so could a car mount the pavement and run us over while out on a walk... and I know someone who that happened to, and her dog had to have her whole back end pinned together, and had a year getting back to full health. Of course I worry about anything that could harm the dogs, but I don't like to over worry... if I did that, then I wouldn't do anything! 

Oh, and I also know someone (my sisters partners sister) who used to drive with her bichon on the dashboard  Her dad is a taxi driver, and drove past her once and saw it... he gave her hell for it! Thankfully, she no longer does it.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> I thought the only live things transported in the boot's of saloons were kidnap victim's in hollywood films.


Are you saying it's okay to put your dog in the boot of a saloon as long as he is bound and gagged and you phone yourself and demand a ransom ?


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok, so I have read through the whole thread and I now know what a saloon is  Now I know, then I definitely do not think a dog should travel like that! 

I do find some of the comments on this thread a bit... unrealistic to be honest. Not everyone has the space to allow the dogs on the seats. If you are traveling with a couple of kids, then there will be no room on the seats for the dog, so other than the boot (not a saloon boot, but a hatchback or estate boot), where else should the dog go? Also, some people may be traveling with multiple dogs, and so they might have two dogs on the back seat and one in the boot etc... It isn't black and white. 

Also, my dogs only travel in my OHs or my parents car... neither of them want the dogs on the seats because of the mud, fur etc. I cannot, and will not, change their minds and I would rather put them in the boot and take them to nice places where they enjoy themselves, than keep them stuck to the same old walks day in day out. Buses aren't a good option for me either because neither of them like the bus, so I will only do very short journeys on the bus with them... and I try and avoid it although when I have both of them. So, the boot of a hatchback it is, and I have no problems with that. 

I also don't like the comparison of dogs to children... there are many things I do with my dogs, that I would not do to my children.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> I also don't worry too much about a car backing into us... of course it is possible, but so could a car mount the pavement and run us over while out on a walk...


The difference is there's very little you can do about a car mounting the pavement apart from not go out. I have two cars. The first is a Kia Sorento which is a 4x4. If we go out as a family Dief goes in the back. This thing is built like a tank with a towbar and a ladder chassis. The other car is a Golf. Dief will fit in the hatchback but I always have him on the back seat because I don't think the hatchback would fare well in a rear-end accident. Other peoples circumstances may be different but I'm dead against the boot in a saloon.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

lozzibear said:


> Ok, so I have read through the whole thread and I now know what a saloon is  Now I know, then I definitely do not think a dog should travel like that!
> 
> I do find some of the comments on this thread a bit... unrealistic to be honest. Not everyone has the space to allow the dogs on the seats. If you are traveling with a couple of kids, then there will be no room on the seats for the dog, so other than the boot (not a saloon boot, but a hatchback or estate boot), where else should the dog go? Also, some people may be traveling with multiple dogs, and so they might have two dogs on the back seat and one in the boot etc... It isn't black and white.
> 
> ...


Has anyone said a dog should not be in the boot of an estate or hatchback. That is where most dogs travel anyway even if there are one or two people on here that do no do it with their dogs.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

OK, I'll say again, I have only ever on this thread been talking about the boot of a saloon car! It is not unrealistic to expect a dog-owner to provide a better space for travelling their dog than the boot of a saloon car.

The boot of a hatchback, whatev - make your excuses for not keeping your dog as safe as you can in the event of an accident, fine. That's a risk. Mine have travelled in the boot of a friend's hatchback, it was a risk - I kept my fingers crossed. But the boot of a saloon car is definite discomfort, no ventilation, potentially too hot without you realising AND the risk of accident. The dangers and discomforts are too much for there to be any excuse for putting a dog in there. With a hatchback (which everyone keeps going on about!) it's different - the dog has ventilation and you can keep an eye on him. If the same friend had offered me the boot of a saloon car to travel my dogs in then I would have been looking for a different way home!

If your saloon car is full of kids then don't travel the dog in that car at that time. It is not unrealistic to expect dog owners to not subject their dogs to cruelty.

I don't even understand where the arguement against this can come from. I'm really sorry - but I can't; whatever the circumstances it is completely unacceptable to me to put a dog in the boot OF A SALOON CAR. Seriously.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

diefenbaker said:


> Are you saying it's okay to put your dog in the boot of a saloon as long as he is bound and gagged and you phone yourself and demand a ransom ?


erm possibly but only if your dog is a trained stunt dog and the safety crew have inspected the car and are observing all the way through the take


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

All this reminds me of an old joke.

Who's your best friend ? Your dog or your wife ? Put them both in the boot of your saloon car and drive around for an hour then see who's most pleased to see you when you let them out.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow i have never seen this tbh, its quite shocking.

We have upgraded our car 3x in 2 years for the dog. From an xr2 to a BMW salloon just after we got her and to an estate BMW when our son was born so she had her space, people think we are mental lol x


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I actually thought it was a joke when I first saw the title! I have never seen... or wish to see a dog jumping out of a saloon boot! I'd never even buy a saloon the whole time I have a dog! Tilly sits in the hatchback boot with parcel shelf removed & we don't need a guard as the top of the seat things are high. If she goes in hub's saloon, she goes on the back seat.... covering the leather in mud


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

lozzibear said:


> I do find some of the comments on this thread a bit... unrealistic to be honest. Not everyone has the space to allow the dogs on the seats. If you are traveling with a couple of kids, then there will be no room on the seats for the dog, so other than the boot (not a saloon boot, but a hatchback or estate boot), where else should the dog go? Also, some people may be traveling with multiple dogs, and so they might have two dogs on the back seat and one in the boot etc... It isn't black and white.
> .


If you have no room on the seats and your boot isn't suitable then the dogs can travel in the footwells. It's how guide dogs over here are trained to travel, and McKenzie has done it on the odd occasion that there's been nowhere else for her to go. Three footwells (not including the driver's obviously!) = three dogs. If you have all seats and all footwells full of people and dogs then you need to invest in a bus!


----------



## xbostonx (Dec 30, 2010)

Never never never would i put any of my dogs in the boot of a car its wrong. Ive never seen it and hope i never do as i wont be responsible for my actions


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> Ok, so I have read through the whole thread and I now know what a saloon is  Now I know, then I definitely do not think a dog should travel like that!
> 
> I do find some of the comments on this thread a bit... unrealistic to be honest. Not everyone has the space to allow the dogs on the seats. If you are traveling with a couple of kids, then there will be no room on the seats for the dog, so other than the boot (not a saloon boot, but a hatchback or estate boot), where else should the dog go? Also, some people may be traveling with multiple dogs, and so they might have two dogs on the back seat and one in the boot etc... It isn't black and white.
> 
> ...


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Wouldn't put my dog in the boot of a Saloon, but not for the reasons mentioned.

Exhaust fumes shouldn't enter the boot of a car, if they are somethings not right, in most vehicles if sufficient exhaust fumes entered the boot they would circulate around the vehicle anyway. A boot is sealed, the exhaust protrudes from the rear. For this reason a Saloon is no more dangerous than a hatch in regards to poisoning. 

Would also argue in an accident to the rear, although the boot of a saloon car wouldn't be the best place to be, niether would the boot of a hatch or an estate, many are built on the same floor pans. You could argue in the event of a front collision, the boot of a saloon is safer than either a hatch or an estate, at least the dog won't be thrown around a massive bootspace with nothing but a mesh guard to bounce off of. 

Its unfair to suggest somebody who travels with the dog in a boot of a hatch rather than something more sturdy doesn't care for their pet, what about people with much older cars? i know somebody who drives their pointer in a original mini, you could sit the dog in the drivers seat, he would still be safer in the boot of any modern car. Its a risk to put your dog in a car full stop, do it, it's one of those things. I would be safer rolling to work in bubble wrap, not going to happen though is it.

I just wouldn't put my dog in the boot of a saloon because i don't like the idea of shoving him into a dark tight space


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> If you have no room on the seats and your boot isn't suitable then the dogs can travel in the footwells. It's how guide dogs over here are trained to travel, and McKenzie has done it on the odd occasion that there's been nowhere else for her to go. Three footwells (not including the driver's obviously!) = three dogs. If you have all seats and all footwells full of people and dogs then you need to invest in a bus!


Scooter doesn't fit in a footwell! Well, he can just about squeeze into my dad's car's footwells but then spends the journey slobbering and standing on you - only tried it a couple of times and got thoroughly clawed! Doesn't seem to matter how that dog travels, he still finds a way to misbehave 
Breeze used to go in the footwell but just kept shoving her head in the way of the gearstick and getting it squished in the process so she was relegated to the boot.

I think small dogs are the way to go! Can fit more of them in lol :yesnod:


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Another point, young kids have to be in child seats, with harnesses, with support to the back of the head, an adult by law has to be strapped in a 3 point harness to a seat, that supports the back and neck.

A dog just sits in the car. Sugar coat it how you like, millions of pounds are spent on vehicle safety in regard to human life. They are not designed to protect dogs. If any body feels superior because of dog safety products they have purchased, it's worth keeping in mind they are mostly to protect the occupants of the vehicle from the dog, and to keep the dog restrained from distracting the driver. Yes a dog that can only fly from the rear of an estate forward 4foot in an accident and hit a dog guard stands a better chance than a dog that travels through the windscreen potentially snapping necks on its travels, but the safety of the dog in regards to a serious accident is an afterthought.

I keep my dog in the boot of my hatch with a guard, its the best i can do in my situation. Think its just common sense, i don't feel superior to somebody in an inferior or older vehicle also taking *reasonable* precautions


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Mine travel in the boot of my hatchback in a crate. Lexi gets really really stressed on the back seats but settles in the boot. I would never ever put them in a saloon boot.
That all said as nala grows they are going to have to go in the boot with a dog guard but I am looking at getting a van or something similar that I can put a large secure crate in the back of to keep them safe.


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Hehe. I drive a saloon and Dante jumps into the boot whenever he comes along. The back seats are folded down flat but I get some pretty odd looks when people see this happening.

Dante gets even odder looks when the same people spot him sitting in the back seat. Takes a while for it to register I guess.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Terr said:


> Hehe. I drive a saloon and Dante jumps into the boot whenever he comes along. The back seats are folded down flat but I get some pretty odd looks when people see this happening.
> 
> Dante gets even odder looks when the same people spot him sitting in the back seat. Takes a while for it to register I guess.


Is today Groundhog day ? All together now... "You can't fold the back seats down in a saloon car".


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

dandogman said:


> I have no real problem with it tbh.
> 
> Pippa lies down in the car so I don't really see the problem. It is no different from being in a dog walkers van for instance.
> 
> Oh and she also goes in the boot - estate.


My van is very well fitted out with safety in mind. The dogs are secured in crates which in turn are safely fixed. How is this the same as being in the boot of a saloon car?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

I was looking for a car for my dogs to travel in comfort and looked at quite a few estates...but my goodness they were ugly so instead opted for a saloon. Only problem now is my dogs are confined to the old car lol.

But back to the topic of saloons, I really don't think exhaust fumes get in to the boot or you would find signs of that on the interior of the boot and in fact your boot would get flooded if you went through a car wash if gaps were present. However, I could never put my dogs in the boot of my saloon..I'd have too much vomit to pick up! Lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Water is kept out because all the openings have overhangs and lips, so the water drains out and away. Gases don't behave like liquids. They behave like gases. There are plenty of gases that don't leave visible evidence. You may be thinking of smog, and the dirty greasy effects on buildings and windows. I believe, for safety, boots aren't allowed to be airtight.

There are saloons, (and I'm one of the originals here, who KNOW a saloon car definition), where you can fold down seats, AND then fold down the wall, or pull out a panel at the back of the saloon boot, to allow transport of awkward, longer, wider things. Just to be absolutely factual. This was not the clear discussion that began in the beginning, nor was anyone defending saloon boot travel, referring to this. Otherwise, the remark about keeping the interior clean, doesn't make sense, as the dog might jump in a boot, but would automatically come out into the light, ie into the passenger compartment. 

For the life of me, I cannot understand people still volunteering the info that they put their dogs in the boot, and then add, in my hatchback/estate. It's like having a serious discussion on living butterflies, and having a ditzy blonde say, "I wear a diamond butterfly in my hair, sometimes..." Huh?


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I remember when Brooke (one of my Danes) was pts in the house the vet took her and placed her in the boot of her car and I stood there watching her disappear out of my street and all I could say was 'I have just allowed someone to take my Brooke and go off with her in the boot of their car - what am I thinking of.' I was tempted to go after her.

So no I don't think it is right.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> I was looking for a car for my dogs to travel in comfort and looked at quite a few estates...but my goodness they were ugly so instead opted for a saloon. Only problem now is my dogs are confined to the old car lol.
> 
> But back to the topic of saloons, I really don't think exhaust fumes get in to the boot or you would find signs of that on the interior of the boot and in fact your boot would get flooded if you went through a car wash if gaps were present. However, I could never put my dogs in the boot of my saloon..I'd have too much vomit to pick up! Lol


I never thought I'd drive an estate....when I was young it was a mark of getting old and sensible - now I drive one and....love it (both the car and being old and sensible) :yikes::laugh:.

The vomit image is just way too much - I am guessing that the car sickness is no better!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

diefenbaker said:


> Is today Groundhog day ? All together now... "You can't fold the back seats down in a saloon car".


I had an old Ford Escort - accidentlly locked my daughter aged 1 in the car with the keys in the ignition :yikes:

A lovley man went in through the boot, folding down the back seat to reach the rear door from the inside to open the car.

Some older saloons you could fold down the rear seats - I don't know about newer cars.


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I never thought I'd drive an estate....when I was young it was a mark of getting old and sensible - now I drive one and....love it (both the car and being old and sensible) :yikes::laugh:.
> 
> The vomit image is just way too much - I am guessing that the car sickness is no better!


When ever I see a saloon car... I see an older gentleman at the wheel, sporting a very nice 'Midlife crisis' haircut.

Whenever I see a hatchback, I _hear_ loud music and see youths at the wheel.

(I'm not saying all saloon drivers are old and hatchback drivers are thugs, by the way!)

But no, dog vomit whilst travelling is not great, especially if you have the A/C on 

SJ

PS. I drive a hatchback...


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Fleur said:


> I had an old Ford Escort - accidentlly locked my daughter aged 1 in the car with the keys in the ignition :yikes:
> 
> A lovley man went in through the boot, folding down the back seat to reach the rear door from the inside to open the car.
> 
> Some older saloons you could fold down the rear seats - I don't know about newer cars.


The back seats folded down in all the saloon cars that my parents had when we were kids, and I'm pretty sure the back seats can be folded down in my dad's current saloon too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

I never owned a saloon. When I was getting close to age for license, my dream was to have a couple of huge dogs in a mini van... the early ones... but I took another 15 years to get my licence, Then I had station wagons. BRILLIANT,flexible cars. 

NOW, I have a LWB 1991 automatic van and it is my perfect soul mate. (NO interest in cars, but this can carry 280kg wheat, 200kg dog/bird meat, carries MOST bargains or freebies IF I ever get to garage sales, can carry 3 or 4 sheep to vets, if need be, and stops them from murdering my dogs). Only wish it had fold down pair of seats in the back, as I can only get in 1 passenger, and in the rare times I need to give a lift, it is 2 passengers... like a curse. If you do get a lift from me, it's like sitting in a farmshed, mounted on wheels, and connected up to a tractor, and that is about my speed, too, BUT I ALWAYS pull across and tell people it is safe to pass. I NEVER have trails of imploding headed drivers behind me.

I must say, the saloon cars I saw, that could have the back seats flattened, and the back wall removed, were in the 70's? I thought they were the height of sophistication, but that was before hatchbacks existed.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I never thought I'd drive an estate....when I was young it was a mark of getting old and sensible - now I drive one and....love it (both the car and being old and sensible) :yikes::laugh:.
> 
> The vomit image is just way too much - I am guessing that the car sickness is no better!


I *WISH* I could have an estate car, especially when you have a lovely wet morning in the park today, you're about to head back to the car and you realise THIS...










needs to go on the back seat of your 3 door hatchback 

I'm pretty sure if she could talk she would've been saying "I'm having a great time, not sure your car is about to though dad"


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

But Izzy looks so HAPPY :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Tarnus, have you seen those 1/2 hammock/seat covers for dogs? They come in colours, look woollen, but often have waterproof backing. They slip over the top of the seat, to stay on, but are then like a hammock, tied to the back of the front headrests. It catches all sand, dirt, drips, and you can stash stuff in the footwell, safely, and just pitch it in the washer.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

househens said:


> I never owned a saloon. When I was getting close to age for license, my dream was to have a couple of huge dogs in a mini van... the early ones... but I took another 15 years to get my licence, Then I had station wagons. BRILLIANT,flexible cars.
> 
> NOW, I have a LWB 1991 automatic van and it is my perfect soul mate. (NO interest in cars, but this can carry 280kg wheat, 200kg dog/bird meat, carries MOST bargains or freebies IF I ever get to garage sales, can carry 3 or 4 sheep to vets, if need be, and stops them from murdering my dogs). Only wish it had fold down pair of seats in the back, as I can only get in 1 passenger, and in the rare times I need to give a lift, it is 2 passengers... like a curse. If you do get a lift from me, it's like sitting in a farmshed, mounted on wheels, and connected up to a tractor, and that is about my speed, too, BUT I ALWAYS pull across and tell people it is safe to pass. I NEVER have trails of imploding headed drivers behind me.
> 
> I must say, the saloon cars I saw, that could have the back seats flattened, and the back wall removed, were in the 70's? I thought they were the height of sophistication, but that was before hatchbacks existed.


LOL - Getting a lift with you sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

househens said:


> Tarnus, have you seen those 1/2 hammock/seat covers for dogs? They come in colours, look woollen, but often have waterproof backing. They slip over the top of the seat, to stay on, but are then like a hammock, tied to the back of the front headrests. It catches all sand, dirt, drips, and you can stash stuff in the footwell, safely, and just pitch it in the washer.


Yeah they do look quite good. I have a new car on order so I'm waiting until that comes before I decide what to do. Ideally I will try and fit a crate into the boot but failing that I will have to find a much better solution to protect the back seats, as it's a company car and I've decided to get leather seats this time


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I never thought I'd drive an estate....when I was young it was a mark of getting old and sensible - now I drive one and....love it (both the car and being old and sensible) :yikes::laugh:.
> 
> The vomit image is just way too much - I am guessing that the car sickness is no better!


There was only a couple of estates that i was considering but unlike you im neither sensible nor old  But then i did end up going for the most ridiculous option lol

You have a built in crate dont you? What estate is it?

Sams travel sickness is getting alot better but thats only if i drive nice n slowly. Lucky throws up soon as the car moves off lol.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> There was only a couple of estates that i was considering but unlike you im neither sensible nor old  But then i did end up going for the most ridiculous option lol
> 
> You have a built in crate dont you? What estate is it?
> 
> Sams travel sickness is getting alot better but thats only if i drive nice n slowly. Lucky throws up soon as the car moves off lol.


I had my fair shair of brand spanking new, stupidly fast cars when I was a singly earning too much in Germany with lovely autobahns to scream down....those were the days :laugh::laugh:.

I had a bespoke crate in the V50, now I have the V70 R-Design and have a dog guard and tailgate guard. The crate was 'Guardsman' and the dog guard is a Volvo one that folds up flat against the roof if needed and tailgate guard is 'Barjo'.

How unlucky can you be to get 2 car sick big dogs? :yikes:.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Pet Services Kent said:


> My van is very well fitted out with safety in mind. The dogs are secured in crates which in turn are safely fixed. How is this the same as being in the boot of a saloon car?


1) Both enclosed
2) Both in the dark

But as I said in a later post it isn't ideal, but I would prefer to see dog in a saloon boot than loose in the back seats which is how around 50% of people (around here) transport their dogs.

How are your crates fixed?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

How can exhaust fumes come into the boot of a car? If they did, it would affect the human too. My golden retriever travels happily in the boot of my hatch back car with a dog guard, and unless it was going very fast, a shunt in the back would not necessarily do a lot of damage. The car behind would actually take more of the force as I unfortunately found once when I did a very slight shunt and my bonnet was more damaged than the woman's car in front.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I had my fair shair of brand spanking new, stupidly fast cars when I was a singly earning too much in Germany with lovely autobahns to scream down....those were the days :laugh::laugh:.


I saw that when I was over in Gütersloh last year. Had to wait at the guardhouse for 20 minutes for a contact, and in that time I think about 30 flash, high powered, brand new carscement flying out the gate. I believe they/you guys got something like 20% off list price for being out there, so the natural response was to go buy Golf GTIs, Imprezas etc. can't blame em though


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> I saw that when I was over in Gütersloh last year. Had to wait at the guardhouse for 20 minutes for a contact, and in that time I think about 30 flash, high powered, brand new carscement flying out the gate. I believe they/you guys got something like 20% off list price for being out there, so the natural response was to go buy Golf GTIs, Imprezas etc. can't blame em though


Was tax free PLUS money off list price - probably still is, plus petrol coupons - 10p per litre so even though my cars whilst I was there guzzled fuel...so what??? Those were the days :laugh:.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Wiz201 said:


> *How can exhaust fumes come into the boot of a car? *If they did, it would affect the human too. My golden retriever travels happily in the boot of my hatch back car with a dog guard, and unless it was going very fast, a shunt in the back would not necessarily do a lot of damage. The car behind would actually take more of the force as I unfortunately found once when I did a very slight shunt and my bonnet was more damaged than the woman's car in front.


Yeah, I don't believe that either...


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

Wiz you aren't STILL talking about hatchback boots? Look at the title, and 5 plus pages of trying to explain what a saloon IS, to hatchbeck owners. As far as I know, by LAW a car boot can't be airtight, so gases will enter. bloomin ell!! :mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

We had 2 excellent travellers, now we have 3...


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Colliebarmy said:


> We had 2 excellent travellers, now we have 3...


But not a saloon car......


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

If a car boot got exhaust fumes then so would the car interior as you wont find a boot thats airtight, but it made me chuckle, besides, a saloon car is just an estate with a boot instead of a roof, so where would the gases be? (answers on a postcard)


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

most car boots on saloons are no more dangerous than hatchbacks. You have vents in the rear (one way but may allow a small amount in) to allow the shutting of doors ( if you have no way for the car to release air pressure you would have difficulty shutting the doors) the exhaust protrudes the same amount from a saloon as a hatch or an estate, and most modern saloons boots are not sealed from the rest of the vehicle, if its getting in the boot you're breathing it in aswell. Light clusters have seals on. 

All cars are an enclosed space, if exhaust fumes entered the rear in a harmful quantity then you should be more concerned for kids in small hatchbacks should you not ??!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

MANY of the back walls of boots ARE sealed off from the passenger compartment,. One major reason is efficiency for air conditioners. They just aren't airtight, where the seals and lips are, for openings, plus some now have directions on how to break lights, to get attention, or even an inner lever to open boot lids, for car jacking/kidnapping/'accidental' lock ins. The world we live in.

The gases were never a hang up with me. The boot is extremely dangerous for carting dogs in warm weather, because you can't see if the dogs are suffering from heat, they aren't incuded in the air conditioning, and there is always a tiny chance they will be forgotten. Which has happened, even mentioned here, with piglets.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

househens said:


> MANY of the back walls of boots ARE sealed off from the passenger compartment,. One major reason is efficiency for air conditioners. They just aren't airtight


try this

on a dark night, put a very bright light in the boot

i can guarantee some light will be visible from the cabin

or light an incense tick in the boot and shut it....sit in the car....and mediate away

i wouldnt transport a dog in a closed boot, it would be unpleasant to say the least, but proper saloons are a rarity now, even those classed as saloons are really hatchbacks, the saloon versions are usually poor sellers (like the ford focus saloon)


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

The air con system is the same on an estate as a saloon, if the ac is efficient enough to cool the volume of an estate, then its efficient enough to cool a saloon.

Air flows front to back in a car, out through diffusers in the boot behind the bumper, if the airspace was sealed from the cabin, then saloon drivers would be driving with stagnent air in their car, and the doors would be difficult to shut. Air from the front is pushing the air in the boot out, i will point out that the air that comes in could be from the dirty stinking bus sat in front of you in traffic, in this situation you're probably breathing in more exhaust fumes the other vehicle, than you ever had done from your own. If you had your dog in your well ventilated volvo in a harness, it DEFINITELY WOULD be breathing in fumes, time to hit the re circulate button and recirculate the dirty stinking bus fumes around some more!!

I wouldn't put my dog in a saloon boot, because he wouldn't let me, can't see a problem if someone does though, probably not a long journey, but to the vet or local walk. Of course you would have to keep an eye on temperature and if a long drive you would need to give him a breather, bit stuffier in there

I don't believe in these circumstances a dog to be at risk of carbon monoxide poisoning on a modern vehicle.

Also what about mpvs ? kids sit on seats at the very back of the car, regs wouldn't allow this if any significant quantity of emissions entered the back of the car.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

Not necessarily. A passenger cabin isn't airtight, anyway. That would be insanely dangerous, but is far better sealed, hence advice to keep windows up when in heavy smoke, when fleeing bushfires. If there was a light in the boot of a acquaintance' car, you can see ****** from outside, but not inside. I don't have a saloon, or hatchback, and cars BORE me out of my brain. I'm only interested insofar as animals, feed pick up goes.

Incense can make it's way out of the outside of the car, and be picked up, windows open or not. I've never talked about boring cars for so long in my life and I can't hack it anymore. I'm on a dog forum.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

househens said:


> Not necessarily. A passenger cabin isn't airtight, anyway. That would be insanely dangerous, but is far better sealed, hence advice to keep windows up when in heavy smoke, when fleeing bushfires. If there was a light in the boot of a acquaintance' car, you can see ****** from outside, but not inside. I don't have a saloon, or hatchback, and cars BORE me out of my brain. I'm only interested insofar as animals, feed pick up goes.
> 
> Incense can make it's way out of the outside of the car, and be picked up, windows open or not. I've never talked about boring cars for so long in my life and I can't hack it anymore. I'm on a dog forum.


Very true, and i have no interest in cars myself but unfortunately have to work with them. Many we're stating that dogs that travel in boots will suffer from exhaust inhalation, and the drivers of said cars are the devil. This isn't true, people should form their opinions on what is true. Yes there could be a few issues with putting a dog in a saloons boot, i wouldn't, but the exhaust isn't one of them.


----------



## Stu9 (Mar 4, 2014)

newfiesmum said:


> a van is designed to withstand a hit from behind, as is an estate car.


Don't bank on it....I've saw a few est's hit at the back, and some get just as crushed as a saloon....and btw, my 2, one's in the back (est) the other in the back seat. I'm also thinking of changing cars and getting a saloon, if that's the case, they'll both in the back seat or going out, simple


----------

